# 1TB Seagate Backup Plus USB 3.0 v 1TB WD My Passport USB 3.0



## rider (Oct 25, 2012)

My computer is filled with a lot of data and want an external hard disk drive to store it manually.  I already have one 3 yrs old Seagate Expansion 320GB USB 2.0 HDD which works perfect for me but not much space left to store. My laptop has two USB 3.0 ports so I take a look on new 1TB Seagate Backup Plus USB 3.0 which is beautifully designed and has fast USB 3.0 support that gives 88MB/s. On the other side there is 1TB WD My Passport USB 3.0 which is out in the market from long time gives 86MB/s data transfer speed via USB 3.0. My next laptop would be Macbook Pro so it should work with USB 3.0 in default NTFS format like my old hard disk do. My budget is as less as possible. Please send me online shopping sites link where the product comes with discount.


----------

